# Horrible Blisters.. help



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

These are on DS.. they are also on his collar bone, neck and in smaller spots on his torso.

What are these??
I looked on line and brown recluse bites seem to be the closest description.
I thought blister beetle, but you have to crush one to get blisters adn he would ahve known if he had crushed a beetle.. plus..it would not have gone all over him like this.
Should I pop and drain them??
They are getting bigger...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like poison ivy water blisters


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

They are larger than what I usually get from poison ivy. Do they itch or are they painful? Are they just randomly placed or do they seem to go in a straight line? The ones on the abd do not appear to follow a line like a nerve.

Following a line and painful could mean shingles. Sorry did not notice the others on the right side of the abd. That would not be shingles are those tend to be onesided.

Not sure what else gives such large blisters.

Either way try not to open them if possible. You expose that area to possible infection.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

It does look like poison ivy/oak blisters. Do they bother him? Mine don't get itchy unless I bump them, or accidently scratch them.

Also some allergic reactions show up that way.

Have any benedryl?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

could it be impetigo? or chicken pox?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've seen that happen as an allergic reaction to chigger bites


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am thinking impetigo... 
It is a new one on me.. but his kid has gotten many things I have never heard of.. like Fifth's Disease.. the one where he looks like he has been slapped in the face...
He is mummified now to keep the blisters isolated.. from his waist to his neck...
I will find out tomorrow.. good grief.. kids.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I had awful blisters like tht from poison ivy first time I had it at 14-very allergic to it I stillhave some scars! try some benedryl and get him under a cool towel do not give him a bath my mum suggested i bthand I got them worse all over as they burst in the tub(u don' want to know !!)


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Red ants or poison ivy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

DS gets poison ivy fairly often and it behaves normally.
I think it is impetigo... he went to the pool..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm voting for something he caught/came in contact with at the pool.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Doesn't look like impetigo to me. I used to have that all the time as a kid and my daughter had it once when she was small. Impetigo tends to be crusty and oozy and spreads quickly...not only on the body, but to others as well as it is highly contagious.

Editted to add...I just searched impetigo and it could be Bullous Impetigo, but if it is, it looks to be in early stage. Good that you bundled him up. Make sure he doesn't touch it and wash your hands well. Worst thing you could do it pop the blisters.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hives.
My son broke out in hives every time he got in our pool. He was allergic to something in the shock we were using.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/skin-care/rashes

Good info. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Has he had chicken pox?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so very fortunate that he has had chicken pox.
He got them about the time that he was due for the vaccine.
He was too little to scratch and just slept through them..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A vote for (fire) ants here. Chiggers like waistbands, ticks like the back of the head and unmentionable parts, spiders will bite once or twice, ants will just be nasty. Could be other stuff, but since you have pics, if nothing more happens, I'd be investing in Amdro.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Small pox? I'm sure that it's not but it 
DOES look like some photos I've seen of people WITH small pox....has he had all of his vaccinations??? It was thought to be irradicated but has popped up here and there in recent years.  Is he sick at all? Fever?


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Impetigo, or staph. Looks identical to a rash I had, I got it from dirty river water. Cover it loosely (it's contagious) and take him in tomorrow. Antibiotics will clear it up. 

If that's what it is, have him use a separate towel and wash everything in HOT or line dry it out in the sun.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

By the time my Poison Ivy blisters grew like that (and bigger), I had the rash around the area... but that was one of the first things I thought... though your son's seem more yellow than my PI ones were (means infection of some sorrt)... bug bite? been in thorn bushes? Near where Chiggers could be?

I'm curious... let us know!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

chickenista said:


> I am so very fortunate that he has had chicken pox.
> He got them about the time that he was due for the vaccine.
> He was too little to scratch and just slept through them..


How old was he?? I have had Chicken Poc 2x once before Iwas a year and then I had an awful case when I was about 6-worst case the Dr had seen.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Chicken pox? Been around 40+ years since I've seen it, but, looks kinda like....

Mon


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My first thought was chicken pox.
Looks like the blisters my kids had with chicken pox.

I will be curiously watching for your update!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

my kids also had chicken pox twice. that's what it looks like to me. also will be interested to hear!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Doesn't look like impetigo to me. My younger sister grew up with it, really bad on her legs, and like someone else mentioned there was a lot of oozing and scabbing. My mom always had a hard time trying to keep her from scratching off the scabs.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like brown recluse bite either, those get a red raised area around the bite. Doesn't look like impetigo to me, but haven't seen many cases. I vote for bad reaction to fire ants, but cannot imagine him not noticing being bitten by them. Looks somewhat like poison oak, but I've never had it not be several bubbles together for the most part. DH walked past the computer, glanced at it and said "Ouch! Somebody has chicken pox!" LOL Does it itch, is there a fever? And let us know if you do get a definite answer


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We get those! We haven't figured out what plant it's from, but it happens most right at the bottom of our pants - either long pants or capris. We don't have poison ivy and we don't go near trees, but something in our long grass between paddocks will sometimes nab us and we get that. They go away eventually, and last time it started out as a red ichy ring around the ankle, then the next day the blisters came out. Ours don't itch much, but they are really annoying. Oh, and we're all adult females; none of the grandkids have come out with it yet.
Kit


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

AR Cattails said:


> Doesn't look like impetigo to me. My younger sister grew up with it, really bad on her legs, and like someone else mentioned there was a lot of oozing and scabbing. My mom always had a hard time trying to keep her from scratching off the scabs.


There are two types of impetigo. This is the bullous type that makes blisters. It is a staph whereas the oozy scabby ones are strep.

Went to the doctor.. no consensus. Waiting for cultures from the lab.. I will not fill the prednisone script though.. the antibiotics, yes.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I hear you. I HATE prednisone. I know..so people who want to..don't bash me. it helps in extreme cases. but if you can get by without it.........then do! it's a horrible drug. IN MY OPINION. poor little one. hope he feels better soon!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a harsh drug for a kid when they have no idea what he has...
If they had a definite diagnosis and steroids were called for, then I would understand.
(but they would still have to convince me that it was needed)
Plus.. it is a immune suppressor and he very well may have a staph infection (I believe that is what it is) and does not need to weaken his system.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm with you on the Prednisone. Hubby *has* to take it due to the transplant, but in general if you don't need it, don't take it.

Let us know what the culture shows!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Poor baby! That looks really painful!


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it poison parsnips? My son gets that around his ankles when he runs the weed eater. It develops into blisters like that. But why would it be around your boys waist?


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree completly with the prednisone. I only resort to that if I am completly covered in poisin ivy. Its just to rough of a medicine to use when there could be other options.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The pharmacist agreed as well. Both were on the same sheet adn I told him I wasn't going to fill the steroid for an 8 yo when the doctor has no idea what is afflicting the child. It is not a 'go to' fix all.
He agreed and said he was going to speak to the doctor about prescribing it... 
oops.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't have a clue what it could be but, just agreeing about the prednisone. I had to take 100mg a day for 5 days each time I had chemo. That was one out of every three weeks and sleep was out of the question at those doses. Drs are very quick to prescribe it to kids these days. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I don't know what the blisters are from, but you don't have to crush a blister beetle to get the burns. I still have scars on my arm from a hitch hiker in the corn field, didn't know what it was at the time. 

I hope they dry up soon and he feels better.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Poor guy DS11 was on the pred for over 6 months and it was horrible. Even though is liver count wasn't normal yet they still took him off of it because they didn't want him on it long term. Your dr should not have done that if they didn't know what it was, you are in the absolute right!

Let us know what they find out 

BTW My kids had impatigo too and fifths disease and DD9 once had hand foot and mouth so I understand about the weird stuff lol


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

poison ivy blisters.I have some right now.I got it from the dogs this time.My sister is so allergic that she gets them every year.The doc said it`s in her bloodstream.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks like either chicken pox or poison Ivy blisters. My children have had chicken pox more than once and one of mine had a unusual dose where the blisters were huge. My eldest son always gets blisters from poison ivy like that too.

As for Prednisone, I totally agree. I have had to be on it for a while and I hate it. 

Hope he is doing better.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I vote for chicken pox.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok... so.
We got the test results back.. and something went wrong with the swab because "nothing grew'. Never does nothing grow. I worked in a hospital lab and something will grow from just air. So, who knows what it is.

The blisters are shrinking though. He gets the cephlasporin and I treat topically with raw honey and comfrey salve. They look much better now.

I will NOT be allowing that doctor to look at my child ever again.
They called again today.. the doctor said. ' You can stop the antibiotics but continue with the steroids."
STOP the antibiotics!? Before the end date of the run!? What is the number 1 thing we are all taught about taking antibiotics?? Take them all.. don't stop halfway through.
I did tell the receptionist that I had not filled the steroid prescription because I wasn't going to give my 8 yo. prednisone for 12 days unless he was dying. 
That should go over well with the doctor, don't you think...


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Nothing grew on the culture, huh? Then it was never cultured, or 'cultured blank', where the plate was exposed to the air but not swabbed and so molds/fungi etc. grew but no pathogens. OR it was simply never done at all...orders lost, tech forgot, whatever. Worked in a lab for years, and as you say something will grow simply from exposing the plate or slant to the air for a couple of seconds. 

How long has that doctor been practicing? Is he/she from another country? I'd find another doctor for sure....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

She has been around a good long time and is a hometown sort of gal.. yeah, I'll be requesting another doctor at that practice.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Let's just say the blisters were from poison ivy and the liquid in the blisters was bodily serum. What would you expect to grow from the blister serum?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

There is usually some body flora that will grow in culture.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> There is usually some body flora that will grow in culture.


But what would that prove?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is not poison ivy.
I know what that looks like on him.
It is not chicken pox.
Been there and done that (the disease, not the vaccine)
And no fever or itching or symptoms of any kind.

But as long as it is getting better, I no longer care.
I was worried that the blisters would ulcerate or something horrible..
but they are just shrinking down.
The one the doctor popped let a deep crater, but honey and comfrey closed that right up.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'd use what the doctor prescribed once you have a definite diagnosis. Prednisone has horrible side effects but when its called for it can also be a miracle drug.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree.. but when prescribed with absolutely no idea of what the illness is and in a large amount over an extended period of time and to a child, I then disagree.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Let's just say the blisters were from poison ivy and the liquid in the blisters was bodily serum. What would you expect to grow from the blister serum?


I doubt they were culturing for poison ivy, most likely to rule out staph.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> but when prescribed with absolutely no idea of what the illness is


The Prednisone is not to treat the illness.

It's to treat the *symptoms*


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

grammajudy said:


> Is it poison parsnips? My son gets that around his ankles when he runs the weed eater. It develops into blisters like that. But why would it be around your boys waist?


I wondered this also. . . Could it be Hogweed, Wild Celery or something in that family?

Around here we get painful blisters from touching these plants. They are much worse when the sun is out. Some people are more sensitive to them than others.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Someone posted here several months ago pictures of his legs where he got into wild parsnip when mowing or baling or something... can't recall the details of who it was or where, but it looked just awful.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Island of Blueb said:


> I wondered this also. . . Could it be Hogweed, Wild Celery or something in that family?
> 
> Around here we get painful blisters from touching these plants. They are much worse when the sun is out. Some people are more sensitive to them than others.


 It does look like hogweed blisters

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daemonweald/1129076489/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/japanese-knotweed/5187299157/


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never heard of hogweed, and I hope I never run into any either. Them blister pics look painful!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The look is similar, but there was no pain or itching either. No burn or anything else.
And we, thankfully!!, have no hogweed. (yet)
And it isn't the wild parsnip. No pain.
It was all under his shirt, but following the area that he would have scraped pulling himself up the side of a pool.
I am just thankful it is fading and not scarring.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

My husband has gotten blisters like those from poison sumac.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> It does look like hogweed blisters
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/daemonweald/1129076489/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/japanese-knotweed/5187299157/


Tiempo, I dare you to click the next pic in the first link.
rincess:


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> Is it poison parsnips? My son gets that around his ankles when he runs the weed eater. It develops into blisters like that. But why would it be around your boys waist?


It could indeed be wild parsnip! Around here, that stuff can get to 5ft high and more!

My son got some on him this year, and I got a tad on my leg, it looks JUST LIKE poison ivy blisters! Your son's looks to be more "contained" though, as the parsnip blisters are usually not so uniformly round, they are often more jagged edged blisters. Yes, I can tell you from experience. 

What happens is if you break the leaves, the sap get on your skin and makes you ultra sensitive to the sun. If you can get out of the sun and wash within 10 minutes or so, you may not blister. BUT who knows when they've touched it, right? And the blisters may not even show up for a few days, so it makes it harder to figure out when and where you touched them. 

Always wear long pants if you whipper snip, for obvious reasons. 

Just to note that animals, particularly lighter skinned ones, can also get blisters. A friend's light grey horse got it all around his face, and it was horribl! He may lose the sight in one eye, they aren't sure yet. But a costly thing to deal with it, anyhow......

Here's a link to the parsnip, and this site also has links to other plants, such as poison ivy.....
https://www.nysdot.gov/dangerous-plants/wild-parsnip


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> Tiempo, I dare you to click the next pic in the first link.
> rincess:


AAAHHHHH ! :shocked:


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Chickenista, do keep us posted as this progresses. Poor little guy!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

PS.. honey and comfrey.. I learn something new every day!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it's better that it's clearing up with your home remidies. If you don't feel comfortable giving your child drugs that are not a life or death situation, don't do it. 

I think mom knows best in this situation.

I always had contact dermititis (sp). 

That was always my diagnosis with blisters and a heated rash.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

He is looking great! No scarring and just some red marks left.
I do truly love my comfrey salve. Comfrey, lavender, olive oil and raw, local beeswax.
They came out with a new study recently showing lavender works well against resistant strains of bacteria. Woot.
And comfrey grows skin back very quickly. For me, it is overnight. I darn near cut my finger off last year in a horrible butchering accident.I t was bad, bad, bad. I shudder to even think. I had to make sure to leave an opening where I did not put the comfrey so that the wound could still drain. I should have had stitches and maybe some surgery as the finger will never be right again. (I cut something vital besides the big vein running through it as the bone skittered down the length of my finger bone.. like a tendon or something) But I cannot see the scar. I know where the cut was, but there is no visible trace unless you really hunt for it.
I love that stuff. It will heal a small scratch completely gone with no trace overnight on me.

And local, raw honey is great. Antibacterial, antifungal. You can leave it open on your counter for a year and it will not mold and get fuzzy. Greatest thing to put on a wound that there is.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

chickenista said:


> The pharmacist agreed as well. Both were on the same sheet adn I told him I wasn't going to fill the steroid for an 8 yo when the doctor has no idea what is afflicting the child. It is not a 'go to' fix all.
> He agreed and said he was going to speak to the doctor about prescribing it...
> oops.


It does not look like poison ivy. Poison ivy blisters are usually in a line. If he has/had impetigo, you wouldn't want to use prednisone. I use antibacterial cream.


----------

